# Happy Birthday To Doxie!!



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know how to do the fancy graphics, but here's wishing Tawnya a very Happy Birthday today!!!!

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Hope your BDay goes the way you want it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*NIFTY NIFTY .... LOOK WHO'S 50!!!!*
















*Captain Staff says ....*


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday, my friend! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Tawnya!*








I hope you are having a great one.
You need to be enjoying them now, before your memory starts going, you know!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

50!!! I thought she was 29!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope you have the happiest of birthdays!







What a great time of year to be born! And please feel free to send some the cake to NJ!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

She'll always be 29 at heart! Happy Birthday, Tawnya. I hope it was the best you've had yet!! You deserve it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

aww shucks, somehow I didn't see the bday wishes! Thanks everyone!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> aww shucks, somehow I didn't see the bday wishes! Thanks everyone!


Ahhh, still waiting for my cake....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> aww shucks, somehow I didn't see the bday wishes! Thanks everyone!


Ahhh, still waiting for my cake....








[/quote]


----------

